# KEO satellite time capsule



## gooblax (Dec 30, 2013)

Hiya everyone,

This project has apparently been going on for a long while, but it's the first I've heard of it so I wanted to share it just in case.

The KEO satellite is currently scheduled to be launched in 2014*, orbit Earth for 50000 years, then return to Earth so that time capsule messages can be discovered by the planet's inhabitants. Anyone can write and submit a message to be included on the satellite here -> Your message

The current message deadline is 31 DECEMBER 2013.

*Multiple project delays have kept pushing the message deadlines and launch schedules back, but here's hoping things work out for 2014.


----------



## GDPR (Dec 30, 2013)

I have never heard about this before.

Very cool though.Are you going to submit a message?I wish I had known about this sooner,it's kind of hard to know what to say with the deadline being tomorrow.


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 30, 2013)

Gooblax, WOW! Thankyou for posting this. I just had an amazing time making a message and thinking deep and gushy thoughts. Wow, it changed my whole outlook at the moment. 

I might even post my message later.... Hmm... Maybe. I'll think about it. 

What about anyone else? Maybe I will if you will. Or maybe just some excerpts. haha...


----------



## gooblax (Dec 30, 2013)

I just sent mine then. It took me hours to figure out what to write, and in the end I just described some things about my life now and compared it to how I imagine it would be different in the future. Of course, my imagined scenarios probably only took me 1 or 2 thousand years ahead, but never mind 

LIT - you should totally write a message, even if it's just a short "Hello"  It is tricky to figure out what to say, but maybe they'll extend the deadline again which would give some more time (it's been going on since 2003 or so).

Jo - I'm glad you had a good time writing your message  Haha yeah, maybe I'll share some of it later :lol:


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 31, 2013)

The more I think about my message, the more daggy it seems, and the more I think: No way, I ain't sharin'.  hahaha. 

It was so interesting thinking about it and speculating about the distant future though, and I got some other people interested in it and had some interesting converstations! Very cool....


----------

